# {SOLVED} VB Script Error



## hrc987 (Oct 15, 2000)

Here is the problem. The ouactrl.ocx file is part of a security update that does not allow one to insert a formula in Excel or do some other functions in the "help" menu. When the "assistant" is on, and one asks a question, answers come up on the right. This update makes it such that when you click on the answer, NOTHING is supposed to happen. The link is just SUPPOSED to be dead. However, I get an error message. See following:

I am adding to the previous post just a few minutes ago. The heading on the error says "VB Script Error", and that ouactrl.ocx is either not installed correctly or I do not have the correct version, or my internet settings are too high. I do have the correct version (2.0.0.0) and I have lowered all my security settings. Also, I "repaired" office using the disk.

HELP. Thanks!

Richard Cullen


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Did you end task on everything and install EVERYTHING from Office? That ocx could possibly not come with office, too. See if you find the file on your hard drive. If not, see if you can download it from MS downloads.

I deleted your other question since they're virtually the same.


----------



## hrc987 (Oct 15, 2000)

I looked for the ocx file and found that it was in one place but not in the other place it should be. I copied it and pasted, and voila!

Solved again! Thanks!


----------

